# Beginner's Question/ Intro



## flashlock (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, guys, seen that "Ninjutsu vs BJJ" thread?

Just kidding...

I wanted to introduce myself and ask some basic questions.

After a long hiatus, I've jumped back into getting in shape and looking at getting back into martial arts.  I've been fiddling with JKD (RAT system) and To-Shin Do--and have done 3 months of western boxing with a 1988 Olypian from Kurdistan who calls himself Brando DeNiro (that's another story!)--I've also taken 3 classes of BJJ under the Australian Champion.  My only real experience with grappling is 2 years of HS wrestling (I took 2nd in my weight class).  I've been looking at all these things because when I first started (5 years of TKD) - I got stuck in an art, forgive me, that was not a good fit for me.  I need my art to... well... WORK.

Which brings me back to BJJ.  After researching and researching, the dominance of BJJ cannot be denied.

Right now I'm hitting the gym 6 days a week (I need to lose about 15lbs).  I'm 32, legs like tree trunks, and bad stamina.

OK, sorry for rambling, but my fitness program is getting me good results.  I've lost about 6 lbs in 3 weeks, and am stronger and have more endurance.  I want to jump into BJJ full force, but I don't want to mess up a program that is working, making me lose weight.

I called the BJJ instructor and he sort of laughed, saying that I will lose even more weight if I just did BJJ.  Is he over-selling?  If I were to do three days of BJJ and three days of the gym, what should I concentrate on in the gym:  weight lifting or cardio?

I want to do both, but there are only so many days in a week, and I get tired from the gym.

Appreciate any ideas, opinions... thanks!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Brad, you should be getting a good cardio workout from your bjj class. I feel the best exercize for any sport is the sport itself. That being said, you should still do some specific conditioning as well as weight training.


----------



## MJS (Feb 24, 2007)

flashlock said:


> Hey, guys, seen that "Ninjutsu vs BJJ" thread?
> 
> Just kidding...
> 
> ...


 
As Marvin said, you will get a pretty good cardio workout from BJJ.  At the gym, you can still do some light cardio, but it isn't something that you have to do everytime you go.  As for the weight routine, what are your goals?  Depending on what you want to get out of it, will determine the type of program you should be doing.

Mike


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 24, 2007)

If weight loss is your goal, adding some cardio to your BJJ classes would definitely get you there quicker. Of course lifting weights will also help your core strength, which is invaluable in BJJ. 

However, most BJJ classes have conditioning as well as technique so most people just need that two or three times a week to lose weight.  And I agree that the best conditioning for grappling is grappling.  Running sprints and doing weights will help, but actually just getting out there rolling as much as possible will most effectively build your stamina.

We have had guys come into our club seventy pounds overweight and after a few months are slim and trim (that is if they attend regularly and work out hard and not come late to miss the conditioning part of class).

Good luck!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, good advice!


----------



## jjfighter (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new here.  My name is Matt, from CT.  I train in Kobukai Ju-Jitsu, submission grappling, and Kyokushin Karate.  I'm also huge into strength training for martial arts.  My thoughts on that fitness for BJJ or Ju-Jitsu is that Ju-Jitsu does offer a lot of fitness benefits for people who have not done anything physically taxing.  But since you seem that you already have a decent cardio, BJJ will not completely suffice your needs.  For the first month or so, you'll use muscles you've never knew you had, but after that your body will become used to it.

My suggestion is hit the gym 2-3 times a week, doing complex movements that compliment grappling and BJJ.  Example: cleans, push presses, squats, deadlifts, swings, etc.  Movements that involve using your body as an explsoive machine.  The weight training will also kick start your weight loss big  time!  The more muscle you have the more fat you will burn.

Sorry for the long post.  Good luck!


----------

